# Python.h pthreads incorrect #include



## Hopf (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi

First, I am new, and I do not know where to place this information, so please help me out.

I have installed FreeBSD 8, and while install the x11/xorg-minimal port, the process stalled at devel/gobject-inspector. It appears the autotools configure script checks whether it is possible to build Python extension modules, and this failed, despite that Python 2.7 had already been installed. 

During the configuration for lang/python27, I chose to add support for GNU Pthreads, and as a result, when building Python extensions, the include/python27/Python.h file attempts to include <pth.h> but the correct location is <pth/pth.h>. 

After modifying the Python header file, the devel/gobject-inspector port built successfully. 

I assume this kind of information is collected and acted upon somewhere, but I do not know where! I place it here in the forum in case any one else chances upon this situation (which I did not find by Googling).

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2012)

Hopf said:
			
		

> I have installed FreeBSD 8,


Which one? Everything 8.x except 8.3 and 8-STABLE are End-of-Life.



> I assume this kind of information is collected and acted upon somewhere, but I do not know where!



Submit Bug-report


----------

